

Virtual ANS – Simulator of a Russian musical synthesizer from the 1950s - rits
http://warmplace.ru/soft/ans/

======
pdkl95
I really like NightRadio's work. His main synthesizer, SunVox [1] is amazing.
Innovative UI, very good analog-modeling, and a wide assortment of synthesis
features. Oh, and it is available on almost any platform you want, most for
free.

Also, I suggest checking out the NightRadio's other project, PixiVisor. [2] It
converts an image (progressive scan) to audio and back again. This lets you,
for example, see an image processed by a reverb effect, resonant LPF or
whatever. It does things with the Fourier transform that I would have guessed
were impossible.

[1] [http://warmplace.ru/soft/sunvox/](http://warmplace.ru/soft/sunvox/)

[2] [http://warmplace.ru/soft/pixivisor/](http://warmplace.ru/soft/pixivisor/)

~~~
bane
I'd also recommend the Caustic softsynth, another very impressive
Android/iOS/Windows tool. The Windows build is free.

[http://www.singlecellsoftware.com/](http://www.singlecellsoftware.com/)

------
keithpeter
Pixilang looks interesting as well (its the language/environment used to
program the application)

[http://www.warmplace.ru/soft/pixilang/](http://www.warmplace.ru/soft/pixilang/)

Excellent find!

------
darsham
This is very cool. The core of the code should be pretty simple, here's an
article on how to play an image using windowed fft :

[http://www.ohmpie.com/imageencode/](http://www.ohmpie.com/imageencode/)

Then just add some standard chorus+reverb processing, possibly a bit of
distortion.

There are other programs that do this kind of thing (Photosounder, MetaSynth),
oddly not so much free software.

As a side note, it's kind of odd that the coloring in this gui lays out the
light spectrum with the low frequencies in violet and the high frequencies in
red.

~~~
erikschoster
> oddly not so much free software

The Analysis & Resynthesis Sound Spectrograph is the closest thing I can think
of: [http://arss.sourceforge.net](http://arss.sourceforge.net) It hasn't been
updated in a long time but it's still very useful!

Michael Klingbeil's SPEAR is also open source, but a slightly different beast
- focused on manipulation of analysis data as a set of partials - it's still
insanely useful:
[http://www.klingbeil.com/spear/](http://www.klingbeil.com/spear/)

Chris Penrose's excellent Hyperupic was the first tool of this kind I remember
encountering, inspired by Xenakis' UPIC system:
[http://music.columbia.edu/cmc/MusicAndComputers/chapter5/05_...](http://music.columbia.edu/cmc/MusicAndComputers/chapter5/05_07.php)
It died with OS9 to the best of my knowledge.

EDIT: Just to say that Alexander Zolotov's work is blowing me away. I didn't
realize he was behind SunVox until now, but the portfolio of his projects in
this thread is really inspiring.

------
SpaceRaccoon
my mind has been blown:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GAJ9e8ifYU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GAJ9e8ifYU)

(same creator)

------
jweir
The voice recorder (I tried the iOS version) is pretty cool.

The 80s UI in a 2014 app for a 1950s instrument is also great. Nice and weird.
I like it.

------
rasur
Oh now this looks fun! Thank you for posting!

